# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Το δικό μου μειγμα...

## kostas salonika

Καλησπέρα παιδιά...σκέφτομαι να κάνω ενα δικό μου μειγμα τροφής...δουλεύω τόσο καιρό Manitoba carduelidi αλλα θεωρώ πλέον ακριβή την τιμή της γιατί έφτασε τα 2,5kg 16,80€ Και όπως την βλέπω εχει χαλάσει και η ποιότητα της...σκέφτομαι να κάνω ενα δικό μου μειγμα με 10-14 σπόρους...
Κεχρί 20%
βρόμη 15%
Λιναρι καφε 10%
ηλιοσπορο μικρό 5%
περιλα 10%
Κανάβουρι 8%
νιζερ 8%
αγκαθι Μαρίας 8%
καμελινα 8%
Κια 8%
και και σε περίοδο προετοιμασίας και σπορους υγείας...
Και σε ξεχωριστή τειστρα κάποιο μαρουλοσπορο κ.τ.λ
πως σας ακούγεται;;

----------


## jk21

δεν θα παρω αναλυτικη θεση απο τωρα ,για να ακουσουμε πρωτα πως το βλεπουνε τα μελη ή πως ισως  εχουν πραξει εκεινα σε δικο τους μιγμα 


Κορμος παντως σωστος  .Μικρες προσθηκες σε ειδος σπορου θα εκανα και καποιες διαφοροποιησεις σε ποσοστα που ελαχιστες ειναι κρισιμες και καμμια φορα τα πουλια με τα γουστα τους τις μηδενιζουν σαν σημασια ....

----------


## mitsman

Κώστα είδα ενα μειγμα της Κινγκ στην έκθεση, το έχω σημειωσει στο κινητο μου το οποιο μου αρεσε παρα πολυ... νομιζω το ΚΛ-910 το εγραφε....
Δυσκολευομαι να μπω σε αυτο το τρυπάκι να φτιαχνω μειγμα με μεμονωμενους σπορους... προτιμώ να βρω ενα μειγμα που να πλησιαζει σε αυτο που μου αρεσει και να το προσαρμόζω εγω στα δικά μου θελω ανάλογα την εποχη!

----------


## tasos-mo

Πιστεύω ειναι καλό για αυτη την περίοδο..βεβαια αν μιλαμε για εξωτερικη εκτροφή,Θα ανέβαζα το καναβουρι στο 15% τουλάχιστον και θα εβαζα λιγο βασιλικό..
Βεβαια εγω Κωστα αν και δοκίμασα ενα μείγμα που μου ειχε στείλει ο jk(και παλι ευχαριστω Δημήτρη) προσπαθησα να το συνεχίσω αλλα το να βρεις στην αγορα μαγαζια με σπορους που θες και σε καλη κατάσταση εμενα με κούρασε, την μια το καναβουρι αραχνιασμενο την αλλη μαμούνια.. Κατέληξα σε μια ετοιμη που ηταν σε καλη κατάσταση,οποτε ας δουμε και τους υπόλοιπους..

----------


## jk21

ποια δινεις Τασο αυτη τη στιγμη;

----------


## kostas salonika

Εσωτερικά ειναι τα πουλιά ...θερμοκρασία  18-20 βαθμούς..υγρασια 50-60%...

----------


## kostas karderines

και γω την ιδια αποψη με τον τασο εχω!μια καλη τροφη ενισχυμενη αυτη την εποχη με καναβουρακι και εισαι μια χαρα!εγω τους βαζω και εξτρα σπορους(μικρο ηλιοσπορο, περιλλα.... )και ειμαι νομιζω ειναι ο.κ!

----------


## jk21

Παιδια οσοι δινετε ετοιμα ,αν θελετε καλα ειναι να αναφερετε και ποια ειναι αυτα

----------


## George.72

> Πιστεύω ειναι καλό για αυτη την περίοδο..βεβαια αν μιλαμε για εξωτερικη εκτροφή,Θα ανέβαζα το καναβουρι στο 15% τουλάχιστον και θα εβαζα λιγο βασιλικό..


Εγώ αυτή τη στιγμή χρησιμοποιώ τη Manitoba Cardellino Premium 




> Συνθεση: νιζερ, κεχρι, καναβουρι, λιναρι, γρασιδι, λευκη περιλλα, λευκος και μαυρος μαρουλοσπορος, ραδικοσπορος, ρουπσεν, ελαιοκραμβη, παπαρουνοσπορος, bella di notte, αγριοι σποροι, ηλιοσπορος υβριδιο


με ενίσχυση σε καναβούρι ( είμαι εξωτερικός)... θα μου πεις λίγο γιατί βάζεις βασιλικό και σε τι μορφή?

----------


## tasos-mo

Εγω έχω Hungenberg stieglitz που είναι για λουγαρα με μικρούς σπόρους.δίνω αυτή όλο τον χρόνο γιατί είμαι εξωτερικός και βόρειος επειδή είναι ενισχυμένη,αλλά εννοείται ανάλογα την περίοδο αυξομειωνω ότι θέλω..

Γιώργο βασιλικό έχω μόνιμα στα πουλιά..είτε σαν χλωρό όταν έχω, είτε σαν σπόρο,είτε και σαν σποριασμενο κλαράκι.. τον θεωρώ, βασικό για την υγεια των πουλιων μου.. βέβαια σε νορμάλ ποσότητες παντα..όλα με μετρο

----------


## jk21

αυτη 




> Hungenberg’s*Stieglitz-Zeisig*
> 
> Professionelle Spezialmischung für einheimische Stieglitze und Erlenzeisige. Optimal auch geeignet für Bartzeisige. 
> 
> Zusammensetzung:
> Negersaat, Perilla-hell, Perilla-braun, Rübsen-rot, Leinsaat-hell, Zichoriensamen(12%), Knaulgras, Weidelgras, Sonneblumen-schwarz-kleinkörnig, Spitzsaat, Haferkerne-gebrochen, Sesam, Salat-weiss, Salat-schwarz, Birkensamen(2%), Gold of Pleasure, Japanhirse, Senegalhirse, Mannahirse, Brennesselsamen(2%), Wiesenlieschgrassamen, Blaumohn, Distel und Nachtkerze.



ή την major




> Hungenberg’s*Stieglitz major*
> 
> Professionelle Spezialmischung für Stieglitze (speziell C.c.major), mit hohem Anteil Distelsamen und Kardendistel. 
> 
> Zusammensetzung:
> Unkrautsämereien
> Perilla hell
> Kardisaat/Färberdistel
> Wildsämereien
> ...

----------


## Kostas Angelo

_το μείγμα του Hungenberg_ _Stieglitz major το δίνουμε και σε μπαλκάνικα ?

_

----------


## jk21

θα ηθελα περα απο το τι προτεινει ο καθενας σαν δικο του μιγμα (αναφορα ) να μην επεκταθουμε σε αλλα μιγματα στην αναλυση τους ,παρα στην αναφορα τους  και οποια πραγματικα ενδιαφερουσα απορια ή σχολιο ,να τα καναμε εδω  

*Μιγματα σπόρων για ΚΑΡΔΕΡΙΝΕΣ και ιθαγενη*


Επισης σιγουρα ο καθενας ισως εχει επιλεξει ενα καλο για εκεινον και αποδεκτο για τα πουλια (οπως και αποτελεσματικο ισως εκ του αποτελεσματος ) ετοιμο μιγμα και λογικο να το προτεινει στον Κωστα (απο σαλονικη ) , αλλα βασει της συστασης του μιγματος που εκεινος δινει (του ετοιμου ) ή των αποψεων που εχει για τον καθε σπορο ,αν θελατε να λεγατε και τη γνωμη σας για το συγκεκριμενο που ρωτα σαν συσταση ο Κωστας .Εκτος αν ξεφυγει απο την αρχικη του σκεψη για συνδιασμο σπορων δικο του και προχωρησει σε αναζητηση ετοιμου μιγματος ,οποτε δεν θα ξεφευγουμε τοτε απο το θεμα 

Τοσο στον Κωστα απο Θεσσαλονικη εδω ,οσο και στον Κωστα απο Γερμανια (θα ηταν ενδιαφερον να θεσεις το ερωτημα σου στο συνδεσμο που ειπα ) στο σχετικο θεμα ,θα πω τη γνωμη μου στην πορεια

----------


## kostas karderines

εγω χρησιμοποιουσα για αρκετα χρονια την carduelidi της manitoba αλλα οπως εχω ξαναγραψει βαρεθηκα να παρακαλαω για να την βρω!μετα πηρα την vadigran carduelis plus που δεν μπορω να πω  οτι ξετρελαθηκαν οι καρδερινες και τωρα παιρνω την

 king essential major birds luxury 



> Niζερ, Σπόρο Φαλαρίδας, Περίλλα Καφέ, Περίλλα Λευκή, Μαρουλόσπορος, Σουσάμι, Καναβούρι, Μείγμα Σπόρων Ραδικιού (3 ειδών), Χρυσό Λινάρι, Βρώμη Αποφλοιωμένη, Ψύλλιο, Καροτόσπορος, *Chia,*Camellina, Αγκάθι, Hλιόσπορος Piccolo, Παπαρούνα, Λινάρι Καφέ, Φαγόπυρο, Μείγμα Σπόρων Τριφυλλιού (4 είδη), Γαιδουράγκαθο Μαρίας, Σπανακόσπορος, Κρεμυδόσπορος, Γλυκάνισος, Κεχρί Μαρόκου Κόκκινος, Μαρουλόσπορος Μαύρος, Micro Υβρίδιο Hλιόσπορου, Ραπανάκι, Καρδί, Κεχρί Σενεγάλης Κιτρινο, Ρουπσεν


που τις δινουν και καταλαβαινει!!!νομιζω οτι εκει θα μεινω....

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλησπερα παιδια..βλεπω απο τους πιο πολλους που σχολιαζουν οτι παιρνουν καποιο ετοιμο μειγμα..σκευτικα αυτα που ειπε ο tasos-mo για την ποιοτητα των σπορων και την διαθεση..εψαξα τιμες εδω θεσσαλονικη σε 2-3 διαφορετικα μαγαζια και διαπιστωσα οτι ενα 10kg μειγμα απο αυτο που θελω να κανω θα μου βγει περιπου στα 60eyro χωρις να ξερω ποσο καιρο ειναι το τσουβαλι ανοιχτο που θα παρω τους σπορους και διαφορα αλλα.
και ρωτησα και για manitoba carduelidi το 15kg και μου το δινει ενα μαγαζι στα 74ευρω με αυτην τιμη συμφερει να παιρνω το manitoba με τους τοσους σπορους και ας μην τους τρων τους μισους....
ειδα τα μιγματα που αναφερονται πιο πανω και πανω κατω η τιμη ειναι σχεδον ιδια 10-15ευρω διαφορα...

----------


## tasos-mo

Κώστα μην σε πάρω στον λαιμο μου,στην Θεσσαλονίκη πιστεύω έχεις αρκετές επιλογές..ψάξε λίγο. 

Δημήτρη αυτή έχω.. Hungenberg’sStieglitz-Zeisig.. με πολυ καλή αποδοχή από λουγαρα και μπαλκανικα.

----------


## jk21

εχω επισυναψει τη συσταση της ηδη ,την βαζω και εδω σε ελληνικα (στειλε μου τη σελιδα του εισαγωγεα αν την εχεις στην ελλαδα να τη βρω με σωστη μεταφραση ή αν την βρεις βαλτην εσυ εδω )




> _Hungenberg του__Στίγκλιτζ-Siskin_*
> 
> Επαγγελματική ειδικό μείγμα για καρδερίνες και siskins μητρική.Βέλτιστη επίσης κατάλληλο για Bartzeisige.
> 
> Σύνθεση:
> Νίγηρας, perilla φωτεινό, Perilla-καφέ, γογγύλι-κόκκινο, το λιναρόσπορο, φωτεινό, Zichoriensamen (12%), δενδρόκηπων, ήρας, ηλιέλαιο μαύρο και λεπτόκοκκο, Spitzsaat, βρώμη, σπασμένα, σουσάμι, σαλάτα, άσπρο, μαύρο σαλάτα, σημύδα σπόρων (2%), Χρυσό της ευχαρίστησης, της Ιαπωνίας κεχρί, κεχρί Σενεγάλης, Μάννα μιλλέτ, τσουκνίδα σπόρων (2%), ο Timothy σπόροι, σπόροι παπαρούνας, κάρδαμο και νυχτολούλουδου.*


 , οποτε οκ  



αν και αν ερχοταν ελλαδα αυτη στο ποστ 310 εδω 

*Μιγματα σπόρων για ΚΑΡΔΕΡΙΝΕΣ και ιθαγενη*μου αρεσε περισσοτερο

----------


## tasos-mo

Για την δική μου δεν είχε σύσταση.. είχε όμως για την 
Hungenberg’sStieglitz major.. 
Περιεκτικότητα:σπόροι από ζιζάνια,άσπρη περίλα,Ατρακτυλίς,άγριοι σπόροι,Παπαρούνα,Σουσάμι
σπόροι σαλάτας,σπόροι τριφυλλιού,Δαχτυλίδα (Dactylis glomerata),νυχτολούλουδο
σπόροι από χοντροκομένο γρασίδι,σπασμένη βρώμη,Φαγόπυρο,γαϊδουράγκα  θο 
Κεχρί ιαπωνικό,Αγκάθι Μαρίας,ξεφλουδισμένος ηλιόσπορος,καναβούρι,νίζερ  ,ασπούρι
κόκκινο ρούπσεν,σπόρους ραδικιού,λινάρι ξανθό.
Αυτή που λες στο ποστ#310 λες να είναι καλύτερη..είναι φίλος ο εισαγωγέας..θα τον ρωτήσω αν παίζει να την φέρει..

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλησπέρα παιδιά...ενώ είδαμε αλλα μείγματα τις συστάσεις τους...δεν μου είπατε κύριος για το μειγμα που έγγραφα στην αρχή του post..αμα ειναι σωστό η εχω κάποιο λάθος .....

----------


## jk21

> Κεχρί 20%
> βρόμη 15%
> Λιναρι καφε 10%
> ηλιοσπορο μικρό 5%
> περιλα 10%
> Κανάβουρι 8%
> νιζερ 8%
> αγκαθι Μαρίας 8%
> καμελινα 8%
> ...



Κεχρι 25 % (αν βρεις γρασιδι που θα το δεις απο κοντα και δεν θα ειναι κουφιο αλλα θα εχει << ψαχνο >> βαλε ενα 5 % και κεχρι 20 % )
Βρωμη 10 %
κανναβουρι 15 %
περιλλα καφε 10 % (αν εχεις λεφτα παρε και μερος της σε λευκη ... ιδιες ειναι ) 
ηλιοσπορος μεσαιο μεγεθος (με φλοιο παντα !!! )  8 %
σουσαμι  7%
νιζερ 7 %
ραδικι 7 %
κια 4 %
καμελινα 4 %
λιναρι 3 %


ΣΥΝΟΛΟ  100 %  σποροι ουσιας , οχι για να φτιαχνουν την εμπορικη τιμη ...

και αν σου σπανε το αγκαθι μαριας σε ξεχωρη ταιστρα να τρωνε οσο θελουν ,οποτε θελουν 

αν εχεις χρηματα  γιατι ο ατιμος ειναι ακριβουλικος , παρε και ενα 5 % μαρουλοσπορο  

μιγμα σπορων υγειας μονο το condition του blattner εχω δει αξιολογο αλλα δεν βρισκεις εκει πανω  .Δεν αξιζει να πληρωνεις μεταφορικα για αυτο και δεν θα το εβαζα πανω απο 10 % .... Θα δωσεις πολυ περισσοτερα στα πουλια αν τους κοβεις ζωχο με κλαδια τωρα που μεγαλωνει ,τσουκνιδα και την ανοιξη αγριοζωχο (με τον ιδανικο << κλεφτη >> για υλικο φωλιας ) .Αν βρισκεις και σενεκιο (γαρδελοχορτο ) 


Αυτη ειναι η δικια μου γνωμη .Τα παιδια οπως βλεπεις δινουν ετοιμα μιγματα και σου προτεινουν κατι τετοιο ,για αυτο ισως δεν εκφερανε αποψη για την συνθεση .Ισως το κανουν

----------


## tasos-mo

Κωστα θα σου μιλησω για τον εαυτο μου,εγω δεν μπορω να παρω θεση για το μείγμα σου, γιατι δεν εχω τις κατάλληλες γνωσεις,στον τομεα διατροφη..το να πω καλο ή κακο ειναι ευκολο.. αλλα και λιγακι ανεύθυνο χωρις να πω και πιο θεωρώ σωστο. Πιστεύω πανω κατω ολοι λειτουργησαν ετσι.. Απο την απαντηση που πηρες ειδες ποιος μπορει να απαντήσει,τεκμηριωμένα. Οποτε κρίνεις αναλογα.

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλησπερα παιδια...ευχαριστω παιδια για τις απαντησεις σας..αν και καθυστερημενα..
Τελικα εψαξα και βρηκα αυτα που ηθελα και εμεινα ικανοποιημενος..ακολουθησα ακριβως αυτο το μιγμα που με ειπε ο Δημητρης γιατι γνωριζει πιο εξειδικευμένα πραγματα και των ευχαριστω ιδιαιτερος..αγκαθι μαριας εβαλα σε ξεχωρι ταιστρα αλλα ειναι πολυ σκληρος..λες να των κανω λιγο στο γουδι..πρασιναδα δινω δημητρη και ζωχο οπως ειπες απλώς δεν μπορω να βρισκω συνεχεια με το ανθος και παιρνω απο την λαικη..

----------


## jk21

Κωστα αν εχεις καλο multi ,τον σπαει και εκεινο

----------


## tasos-mo

Κώστα εγω με το γουδι.. Για να τα ραγίσω λιγακι..μην τους τα μασησουμε κιόλας... Αλλα δοκιμασε το πρωτα. Αν σπασουν λιγο μετα τα τρωνε άνετα..

----------


## kostas salonika

Δημήτρη στο multi δεν γίνονται σκόνη..δηλαδή ο φλιος και ο σπόρος δεν γίνονται ενα;;

----------


## jk21

σχεδον .... αν θες να βγαλεις το φλοιο (αν και τον καταλαβαινουν και τον πετανε τα πουλια ) οπως και στο αλευρι ... κοσκινιζεις

----------


## legendguards

εγω δινω την GREG cardellini   η οποια ερχεται με αναλυση του χημειου στον κουβα

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

του συγκεκριμενου κουβα? η γενικως καποιου κουβα που στειλανε καποτε στο χημειο?

πρωτη φορα το ακουω αυτο. τι ακριβως γραφει? μπορεις να βαλεις μια φωτο?

----------


## jk21

Κωστα υπαρχει σε καθε συσκευασμενη τροφη της εταιριας .Το εχω δει και γω 

και με προσωπικο ελεγχο τουλαχιστον το κεχρι της εταιριας ξερω οτι φυτρωνει σε οποια παρτιδα εχω παρει

----------


## jk21

για να ειμαι σαφης το εχω δει σαν αναγραφη σε μιγμα για καναρινια που παιρνει φιλος εκτροφεας και σε κεχρι που αγοραζει για μενα

----------


## legendguards

Κωστα ολες οι συσκευασιες της συγκεκριμενης εταιριας εχουν αναλυση απο χημειο , αυριο να βαλω μια φωτογραφια





> του συγκεκριμενου κουβα? η γενικως καποιου κουβα που στειλανε καποτε στο χημειο?
> 
> πρωτη φορα το ακουω αυτο. τι ακριβως γραφει? μπορεις να βαλεις μια φωτο?

----------


## legendguards

> του συγκεκριμενου κουβα? η γενικως καποιου κουβα που στειλανε καποτε στο χημειο?
> 
> πρωτη φορα το ακουω αυτο. τι ακριβως γραφει? μπορεις να βαλεις μια φωτο?







Σε όλες τις τροφές σπόρων και σε όλες οι αυγοτροφες

Sent from my HM 1SW using Tapatalk

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

αυτη ειναι μια τυποποιημένη ετικετα που μπαινει σε ολες τις παρτιδες απο το εργαστηριο της εταιριας? η κανω λαθος?

----------


## jk21

ετσι δειχνει  , αλλα με δεδομενο οτι υπαρχουν ανταγωνιστες στην χωρα παρασκευης αρκετοι  ,δεν νομιζω να διακινδυνευε να το βαλει αν δεν κοιτα να το ελεγχει ...  θα μπορουσε να κατηγορηθει για αθεμιτο ανταγωνισμο αν δεν μπορουσε να υποστηριξει τον οποιο ισχυρισμο  

Σημαντικα τα e coli και ο σταφυλοκοκκος και θετικη η κινηση  αλλα  αυτο που ολες οι εταιριες θα επρεπε να εχουν (και δεν το βλεπω ) επισης και ειναι πιο ουσιαστικο ,ειναι πιστοποιηση για μυκοτοξινες ,ασπεργιλλο και αυγα εντομων

----------


## legendguards

το να ειναι μια ετικετα τυποποιημενη ειναι σχετικο αφου την εχεις να φαινετε δημοσια πρεπει να ειναι και πραγματικη





> αυτη ειναι μια τυποποιημένη ετικετα που μπαινει σε ολες τις παρτιδες απο το εργαστηριο της εταιριας? η κανω λαθος?

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

δηλαδη σε καθε παρτιδα γινεται ελεγχος, και αλαζουν την ετικετα αναλογα τι θα δειξει το εργαστηριο?

----------


## jk21

Kωστα εγω αυτο που καταλαβαινω ειναι οτι προφανως η εταιρια εχει ορισει στις προδιαγραφες της αυτα τα ορια ως μεγιστα αποδεκτα (ισως και απο σχετικους οργανισμους να θεωρουνται ορια ασφαλη  ,δεν το γνωριζω ) και ειτε κανει παντα το σχετικο ελεγχο (βασικα δεν πιστευω αντιστοιχο ελεγχο να κανουν παντα , ουτε εταιριες ανθρωπινων τροφιμων ,αλλα αυτο ειναι αλλο θεμα .... ετσι κι αλλιως δεν ξερω αν ελεγχονται συνεχως απο τον ΕΦΕΤ ή απλα δειγματοληπτικα μια στις τοσες ) ειτε ειναι σιγουρη η εταιρια οτι με τις μεθοδους συλλογης και συσκευασιας που χρησιμοποιει δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να ξεπερασει τα ορια , ειτε γιατι αν γενικα οταν καποιος κρατα στοιχειωδεις συνθηκες υγιεινης ,σε χωραφια καθαρα απο ζωα ,σε σιλο που καθαριζονται και ελεγχονται για εισοδο ζωων ,σε εργοστασια που οι εργατες δεν βαζουν χερι στην τροφη χωρις γαντια ,λιγο μετα την επισκεψη τους στην τουαλετα ,ε δεν ειναι ευκολο γενικα να γεμισει σε σημαντικο ποσοστο 1 κιλο σπορος το αντιστοιχο αριθμο e coli και σταφυλοκοκκο επιδερμικο ή αλλα ειδη 

Η ουσια ειναι σε αυτο που σου ειπα .Θετικη κινηση ειτε ελεγχεται απο τις σχετικες υπηρεσιες τακτικα ,ειτε οχι  αλλα αυτο που θα ηθελα απο καθε εταιρια ειναι να εχει πιστοποιηση κυριως για μυκοτοξινες ,ασπεργιλλο , εντομα

----------

